#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Maar eerst iets over mezelf: 29, sociaal, liefhebbend, vooral eerlijk.

## El-Aouad

Salaam,

Maar eerst iets over mezelf: 29, sociaal, liefhebbend, eerlijk, intelligent, gevoel voor humor, sportief en (zeer) breed genteresseerd. Ik heb leuke vrienden, een leuk huis, en een leuke en goede baan.

Ben 'fan' van lekker eten/koken, films, reizen, wandelen, zeilen, muziek en lezen.
Alles goed voor elkaar dus... althans, bijna alles want nu ik weer een tijdje vrijgezel ben zou ik graag een bijzondere meid tegen willen komen waarmee ik iets moois kan opbouwen.

Als jij denkt die leuke dame te zijn die mijn hart die sneller doet laten kloppen laat dan vooral een berichtje achter. Het lijkt me leuk je te leren kennen.

Groet.

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## Chai

HAlooo alles goed

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## wafae24

hey ben je nog op zoek

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------


## El-Aouad

.......

----------

